# Zombie Fingernails/ Ripped Fingernails



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Gross! But a perfect addition to a zombie halloween costume  and I love it haha


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Just watching the video grossed me out a little... I think I'll be trying this.


----------



## christinesousa12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Give me a break! This is so creepy! I guess anyone will be scared if they see this. Perfect for Halloween costume and props ideas! It's sad that I can't apply this to kinder fasching creation.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks so awesome. I want to do a witch jar of zombie fingernails. I need to look at the link to do research.


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD (Sep 5, 2012)

Just watched the video....A-W-E-S-O-M-E......what a cool trick......next zombie costume I am so doing this.....thinking just with some dirty looking hands and nails like I just crawled out the ground would be perfect!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Great! Thanks for sharing. I'm going to have to do this. Maybe even just to freak hubby out!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's another great one by a very talented makeup artist named Stuart Bray.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool! Kristy Lynn has a very good tutorial over on instructables you should check out too.  











Instructables/Zombie fingernails


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Instant Monsters said:


> Here's another great one by a very talented makeup artist named Stuart Bray.


 I used the Stuart Bray tutorial to enhance the hands of my Walmart zombie I bought this year . It's hands didn't match it's face so they got a new paint job also .










http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...akeover-picture130920-finished-hand-nails.jpg


----------

